

BICOM: BIjective COMpressor - theoh
http://www3.sympatico.ca/mt0000/bicom/

======
jcr
Please add "(2000)" to the title.

~~~
theoh
I can't do that, but this is not purely of historical interest anyway... the
techniques are fairly current, given particularly that designing an LZ-based
compressor with this property seems like it would be difficult or impossible.

